# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Canon EOS 400D e Lente Macro

## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

Para a semana vou encomendar a prenda de natal de mim para mim :P Uma Canon EOS 400D + Lente EF 18-55. Como o preço vai ser de "amigo", estou a ponderar juntar-lhe uma lente macro. Conselhos?

Mas não se estiquem no preço :P

Um abraço,

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM 

É uma excelente solução. Para mim a melhor lente, sem duvida.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Concordo plenamente com o Juca. Das melhores lentes macros no mercado.

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Pois é pessoal...
Sem dúvida que a lente deve ser muito boa... Só é pena custar quase tanto quanto a câmara :P Acho que vai ter de ficar para daqui a uns meses então  :Smile: 

Obrigado!

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Porque não compras então a Canon 350D, mais barata que a 400D e a lente macro Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2,8 Di MACRO 1:1. A lente da canon é sem dúvida muito boa, mas esta segundo alguns especialistas em fotografia é igual ou melhor, além de que para fotografar aquários os 90mm são mais apetecíveis que os 105mm devido ao factor de ampliação de 1,6x do sensor CMOS.

A 400D apesar de ser mais recente que a 350D não apresenta vantagens significativas sobre esta.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> lente macro Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2,8 Di MACRO 1:1


Ricardo, quanto custa essa lente e qual o sitio mais barato que encontraste para a mandar vir?

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Ainda não encontrei esta lente à venda em Portugal, amanhã vou ligar para o importador da marca para saber onde se vende.

Entretanto o único site que conheço que vende a mesma é: http://www.fotoboom.com/

Nunca mandei vir de lá nada.

Abraço

----------


## MarioMarques

vejam em DIGIWOWO.

----------

